# Easy Walk Harness



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I think that harness inhibits shoulder movement, so I don't like it. Plus the reason I really dislike harnesses in big dogs is that you have no head control...it drives me nuts when I have to work on a client's big dog that wears a harness and you just have no control in directing the dog to where you want it do go. I always end up putting it on a slip lead to take it back to its' owners.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

If it is fitted properly the pressure should be on the chest and not the shoulders.


----------



## go4thegold (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't use or recommend the Easy Walk anymore. While I like the front-connect feature, it can be difficult to fit comfortably without binding the shoulders or behind the armpits. A lot of deep-chested dogs get rashes in the armpits from them, particularly the dogs with short coats. Once they're adjusted for comfort, they're generally too loose for any control.

A new piece of gear I *love* is the Walk In Sync harness (*http://tinyurl.com/7yru8hx**). *The fit is more similar to a conventional body harness and there are several adjustment points to make sure the fit is appropriate. There is a neck yoke and the rear straps come up around the rib cage, so no chance of rubbing or irritating the armpits or squishing the shoulders. And I find the pulling is more greatly reduced with the Walk In Sync than the Easy Walk or any of the others. This is a new product that's only been out a short time, but so many of my clients are using it now and they love it!


----------

